# Low but rising HCG and high progesterone? *SCAN UPDATE*



## Maze

I just posted a new thread tonight but as this has nothing to do with nightmares I figured I would make it a separate topic. 

As I have said in that thread I found out on Saturday that I am pregnant after blood work I had done for a kidney infection came back. It came up with a 28 for HCG two days before my missed period. (Wed) on Saturday it was only up to 49. The hospital is trying to tell me this isn't viable as I miscarried in October... but, I am pretty sure on Saturday I was only 12dpo and only 8 or 9dpo on Wed. 

At any rate I happened to glance down at my report from the ER on Saturday to find that the lab listed my progesterone as being at 47.8... doing research on the internet it seems they hope for a level of 15 in early pregnancy and that a lower but rising HCG level and high progesterone is a good sign for a viable but early pregnancy. 

Why didn't the doctors talk about my progesterone at all? Why were they telling me I already miscarried despite that I have not bled or cramped and only missed my period the day before? I mean they were already talking about meds that could help me force a miscarriage along!

Isn't that a bit rash??? 

Sorry to rant. I am just frustrated.


----------



## heart4home

It sounds like the doctors in the ER might have been thinking this was hcg left over from your old pregnancy. I think half the time they don't listen as well as they should.

I agree with you that your high progesterone level is a fantastic sign of a healthy pregnancy and it would be crazy to take the meds. I hope they are doing another blood draw soon. It could suddenly be a large increase. As long as they are going up and you have no pain or bleeding you have real hope that all is well.

Numbers are suppossed to double every 48 hours, but some say they only need to go up 66% in that time to have a healthy pregnancy. 

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Maze

Thank you. 

I am seeing my GP today, who seems to be much better with these things. I am hoping she will be able to give me a piece of mind and that the blood work I do will come back with a good increase. 

I will definitely update as I go though.


----------



## Anna Purna

Good luck Maze. In my experience, ER doctors are too overworked and busy to put any real time into cases where people haven't impaled themselves or been hit by a car or something. So, definitely get a second opinion from someone who is able and willing to put more than 30 seconds of thought into your case. I hope you hear some good news from your GP, and that this is just the beginning of a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. 
I got my :bfp: on Thursday and I had my blood drawn yesterday to check the hcg levels. I'm a nervous wreck over it, as my last pregnancy ended in an ectopic; so I NEED to see some big, doubled numbers! The worst is that they say the results won't be back until Thursday! How can I wait that long?!?


----------



## Maze

My GP was very positive about the pregnancy, she seems to think it just looks like an early pregnancy and scheduled me for a U/S in 2 weeks. She definitely lifted my spirits. 

I dared to take a Clear Blue Digital today, I knew my hormone had not been showing up in urine so it was nerve-racking for me. But it said Pregnant very quickly! It then said 1-2 weeks... which I was less happy about, I was hoping it would say 2-3 weeks so that I could believe my numbers are up, since I know I conceived a touch over 2 weeks ago, not 1. However I will take it over a 'not pregnant.' 

I have to wait till Friday to get my HCG numbers back, the idea is driving me nuts too. 

Looks like we're very close in dates Anna! If I were going from my LMP I would be due Sept 29th, but I am positive I ovulated a few days late so I suspect a due date of Oct 3rd.


----------



## Maze

Just an update, my HCG was 49 last Saturday and they told me I was going to miscarry or that I already have. 

Tuesday I took another blood test, three days later, and I just got the call today.

In 3 days my numbers went from 49 to 222!!!! :happydance:

I am so relieved, my doctor said they were very confused by the jump but that it is definitely looking good!


----------



## babywanted

That's great news Maze!! Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months! :cloud9:


----------



## Anna Purna

:happydance: Great news! :happydance:
Are you going to continue getting blood drawn to monitor the progress?


----------



## Maze

Yeah now they want to monitor how high it is getting and how fast, because of how high my progesterone is... it was 47.8 last Saturday, they didn't say how high it was on Tuesday... they are thinking that the spike in my HCG and my abnormal progesterone might indicate multiples.

Buuut... I don't have a history of that in my family or my fiance's. So that would surprise me a lot.


----------



## Anna Purna

Multiples! :shock: Wow, that would be so exciting! They would certainly keep you busy along with your other little one (who is soooo cute, btw!)


----------



## Maze

Yeah they definitely would Anna. :wacko:

Thanks, I took that picture of my son. I am very proud of it and very proud of him! He is actually autistic, but one of the sweetest, purest souls I know. :cloud9:


----------



## Maze

So I just took another CB digital test, to see if my hormones are still rising, last week it told me 1-2 weeks which was about right. I had a crazy jump from 49 to 222 in 3 days...when I was 222 is when I would have taken the first CB digital as I did the test right after they took my blood.

And now the test, exactly 1 week later, is saying 3+ 

I skipped a whole week in hormone rising? My HCG is rising that quickly?

I was praying to see a 2-3 and I am a bit shocked.

Could this really be twins? :huh:


----------



## Maze

So it went from 222, to 8,500 in one week and two days. By my math it should have only been around 4,000 if it was doubling every 48 hours like clock work.... however this time the nurse didn't seem that concerned.

I am happy my numbers are going up! But am only a little torn about how I should feel now that they are rising so quickly.


----------



## Starry Night

I had a jump in hormones like that around week 6. In one week I went from 7500 to roughly 35000. But after that it started to slow.


----------



## Pippin

We don't test automatically in the uk for hcg numbers so I only know the theory. I've looked at research and it seems big numbers can still be fine. The range is massive! I reckon it's a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## Maze

My first scan was today and I am proud to say...

There was a little peanut with a heart beat!

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k561/Maze25/dotfirstpic.jpg

:happydance:

I wanted to go down to the ER and slap the doctor who told me I had already miscarried silly!


----------



## Anna Purna

:cloud9: Oh how wonderful! And it turns out not to be twins after all! 
So happy for you.


----------



## mami2karina

Congratulations! I know how amazing seeing your baby is the first time after you've had a loss. I hope you have a great pregnancy!


----------



## milosmum

congratulations Maze - I have been lurking and following your story but only just noticed your scan update. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Lavallee

I am going through my hcg's not rising as they should and have high progesterone - no spotting - no cramping w/ super swollen sore breasts and way more emo. But the Dr.s are freakin me out a bit. Go in for a scan on Wed. have been praying nonstop that it will show a healthy pregnancy. thanks for the extra hope!


----------



## Stefa

am right in this limbo.... Not a good one.


----------



## Maze

Stefa said:


> am right in this limbo.... Not a good one.

I hope things work out for you, they did with my little girl!


----------



## Stefa

Maze said:


> Stefa said:
> 
> 
> am right in this limbo.... Not a good one.
> 
> I hope things work out for you, they did with my little girl!Click to expand...

Thanks Maze. I am clutching on straws here. I may end uo requesting another beta tomorrow instead of wait to see the Doc on mon. I just pray hope that even though i seem to have had a 30% rise in 48hours some miracle happened and i doubled over 72 hours. 

I dont really have symptoms but this is mostly typical of low hcg and all my previous two pregnancies symptoms appeared after 6 weeks. How are u 

Bless u


----------



## Maze

You know, my current pregnancy started off similarly, my beta was low and my progesterone was high... the urine test I took at my first doctor's appointment actually came back negative! (Despite 2 positive at home tests) Yet this baby is ready to be born next month despite the grim start!

I truly think some women are just slow risers.


----------

